# PT PAL Indonesia gets NEW order from Philippine Navy to construct 2 LPD



## Indos

The Department of National Defense plans to award the Landing Docks Acquisition Project soon, maybe even before Pres. Duterte steps down.

The initial funding has been released by the Department of Budget and Management recently, and the Notice of Award is expecred to be following soon.

MaxDefense sources confirmed that Indonesian shipbuilder PT PAL will be awarded the project, which offered an improved version of the Tarlac-class LPD.

This project is a Horizon 2 phase priority project under RAFPMP.
More on this project from our extension's resource page below:
https://www.phdefresource.com/.../landing-docks...
#MaxDefense #MaxDefensePH #PhilippineNavy #PNLDAcquisition #PNLPDAcquisition #PTPAL #Horizon2 #RAFPMP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

AlhamdulliLLAH repeat order

---------------------------------------------------


_Tarlac_-class landing platform dock​From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





BRP Tarlac (LD-601) during its delivery cruise to Manila from Indonesia


The *Tarlac class* are landing platform docks of the Philippine Navy meant for amphibious operations and transport duties in support of the Armed Forces of the Philippines. The class was initially called the "Strategic Sealift Vessel" before being formally named. The ships will also double as a support platform for Humanitarian and Disaster Relief (HADR) and Search & Rescue (SAR) operations.

Two ships were constructed by the PT PAL Indonesia based on the Indonesian Navy's _Makassar_ class.[2] Construction of the first unit already started in January 2015 and was delivered in July 2016, while the second unit started a few months after and delivered by 2017 after going through sea trials.[3] The lead ship was launched on 17 January 2016[4] as BRP _Tarlac_.[5] The second ship was delivered on 10 May 2017 and named as BRP _Davao del Sur_.[6]









Tarlac-class landing platform dock - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

__ https://www.facebook.com/BRPDavaodelSurLD602Official/photos/a.1694278947326736/5193007244120538


----------



## Indos




----------

